# Der Titel Leeroy Jenkins...



## Nicorobbin (13. Januar 2009)

Mir ist aufgefallen das bei uns auf dem Server mehr Leute mit dem Jenkins Titel rumlaufen als es DK`s gibt.
Ca. 5 Leute hab ich einfach mal angesprochen und gefragt ob sie denn auch wissen was der Titel bedeutet.
Eine Person wusste es, 1 hat mir gesagt er wuesste es nicht und 3 andere haben mir den totalen schwachsinn erzaehlt.

Da tut eine kleine aufklaerung seitens Buffed not oder?
Der Name Leeroy Jenkins ist schliesslich ein Relikt der "guten alten Zeit"!


----------



## Komakomi (13. Januar 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das bei uns auf dem Server mehr Leute mit dem Jenkins Titel rumlaufen als es DK`s gibt.
> Ca. 5 Leute hab ich einfach mal angesprochen und gefragt ob sie denn auch wissen was der Titel bedeutet.
> Eine Person wusste es, 1 hat mir gesagt er wuesste es nicht und 3 andere haben mir den totalen schwachsinn erzaehlt.
> 
> ...


.... es war einmal ein Paladin xP


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. Januar 2009)

In der oberen Schwarzfelsenspitze msus man die Drachenwelpen in der Zeit wo dransteht killen.
AoE ftw!^^

/edit 

Hab den Titel auch!
Einfach Style "Hotgoblin Jenkins" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyfor (13. Januar 2009)

Leeroy Jenkins

Oh my god, he just ran in  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iwarsnet (13. Januar 2009)

heute schon sinnlose gedanken gemacht?


----------



## Nicorobbin (13. Januar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> In der oberen Schwarzfelsenspitze msus man die Drachenwelpen in der Zeit wo dransteht killen.
> AoE ftw!^^
> 
> /edit
> ...




Ja aber was dahinter steckt weisst du auch?
Was du machen musst um den Titel zu ergattern ist klar ;-)
Aber darum gehts hier nunmal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (13. Januar 2009)

Durch diese Aktion ist Leroy in die WoW-GEschichte eingegangen und der Titel ehrt ihn eig *gg*

tjo..sowas will jeder mal machen...so ne aktion^^


----------



## Willtaker (13. Januar 2009)

leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeroy^^


----------



## Dabow (13. Januar 2009)

Leery Jenkins war ein Paladin der damals mit seiner GRP loszog um UBRS zu bestreiten ...Wärend die Taktik erklärt wurde, stand Leeroy auf, rannte ín die Welpen und schrie im Teamspeak : Leeroyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Jenkins !

Alle sagten : Oh noez, wie kann er das nur machen .... bla bla bla


----------



## jordilaforge (13. Januar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> In der oberen Schwarzfelsenspitze msus man die Drachenwelpen in der Zeit wo dransteht killen.
> AoE ftw!^^
> 
> /edit
> ...




ein bespiel für das oben genannte.
jubel juchuu prahl, ich hab den titel auch, aber wieso dem so ist, weshalb leroy so bekannt ist, das bliz sgar nen titel nach ihm nennt, und wieso man die drachen killen muss, davon hast du keine ahnung.

sry. halt einfach mal den mund. jeder depp kann den titel bekommen, und wenn ich leute seh, die den zur schau tragen, lach ich mich kaputt über sie.

leide, leider hat blizz mit diesem titel voll daneben gegriffen.
zur ehre für leroy (und alle palas die es ihm im raid nachgemacht haben und die reppkosten der gilde tragen mussten^^) sollte der titel viel schwerer zu bekommen sein.
schade


----------



## discruptor (13. Januar 2009)

joa und dadurch das es so berühmt geworden ist dachte sich blizzard dabei den erfolg mit einzubauen^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU
LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Klassiker


----------



## MadRedCap (13. Januar 2009)

Damals war man auch noch nicht so erpicht darauf, den Content um jeden Preis zu erledigen, natürlich noch vor jeden anderen. Deswegen waren solche lustigen Wipes einfach nur zum Lachen, heute würde man für sowas aus jeder Gilde geschmissen...
Aber ich kugel mich heute noch auf dem Boden, wenn ich mir das Video reinzieh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (13. Januar 2009)

Wer sich das aktuelle Buffed-Magazin (oder war es das letzte oO) kauft der hat dafür ne Erklärung. Und die versteht sogar (fast) jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt extra nen Special für einen doch recht läppischen Titel zu machen ist zu viel des guten.


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. Januar 2009)

jordilaforge schrieb:


> ein bespiel für das oben genannte.
> jubel juchuu prahl, ich hab den titel auch, aber wieso dem so ist, weshalb leroy so bekannt ist, das bliz sgar nen titel nach ihm nennt, und wieso man die drachen killen muss, davon hast du keine ahnung.
> 
> sry. halt einfach mal den mund. jeder depp kann den titel bekommen, und wenn ich leute seh, die den zur schau tragen, lach ich mich kaputt über sie.
> ...



Zumindest schrei ich hier nicht NUR "leeroy" etc rum.
Ist doch eigentlich klar das es zu "ehren" von ihm sein soll.
Kann sich wohl ejder denken.


----------



## Blooddrainer (13. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Alle sagten : Oh noez, wie kann er das nur machen ....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genial ausgedrückt !


----------



## The Metal (13. Januar 2009)

Ehm wurde der nicht aus der Gilde gekickt und hat daraufhin Server und Namen gewechselt?

Kann sein, dass ich falsch liege, aber ich hab da sowas im Hinterkopf


----------



## Mab773 (13. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ehm wurde der nicht aus der Gilde gekickt und hat daraufhin Server und Namen gewechselt?
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich falsch liege, aber ich hab da sowas im Hinterkopf


Nein - er heisst immernoch Leeroy, und ist auch auf dem Server, wo er immer drauf war; US-Realm Laughing Skull.
Armory Link


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. Januar 2009)

Jetzt bin ich auch wieder ein bissel klüger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn mir nur noch jmd sagen wieso Blizz das ausgerechnet eingebaut hat?


----------



## Mab773 (14. Januar 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Wenn mir nur noch jmd sagen wieso Blizz das ausgerechnet eingebaut hat?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leeroy_Jenkins


----------



## Redday (14. Januar 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auch wieder ein bissel klüger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



damit sich spieler noch leichter und schneller als nullen outen können. schon bevor sie die ini betreten.


----------



## dejaspeed (14. Januar 2009)

Mab773 schrieb:


> Nein - er heisst immernoch Leeroy, und ist auch auf dem Server, wo er immer drauf war; US-Realm Laughing Skull.
> Armory Link




Und in der Gilde ist er zudem immernoch.


Und Redday wenn ich wipen lasse, dann mit absicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. Januar 2009)

Mab773 schrieb:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leeroy_Jenkins



Okay, also muss das Vid bis zu den Ohren der Entwickler gekommen sei, wer hätte das damals gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (14. Januar 2009)

klingt eher wie "Jankee" also Amerikaner^^


----------



## Morpheus101 (14. Januar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> In der oberen Schwarzfelsenspitze msus man die Drachenwelpen in der Zeit wo dransteht killen.
> AoE ftw!^^
> 
> /edit
> ...



Du hast den TE auch überhaupt nicht verstanden oder?
Übrigens: Einen Titel, den sich jeder holen kann, ist nichts wert. 
Wirklich nicht. Ich kapiere gar nicht, wieso die meisten so dumm
sind, den nicht auszublenden.


----------



## darling - bealgun (14. Januar 2009)

aber mal im ernst, wer will denn freiwillig <name> jenkins heissen? mir wäre der titel Leeerroooyyyy <name> viel lieber. hoffe, sowas  basteln die noch als hard-version mit ein. hat einfach mehr style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja ich weiss der char hiess Leeroy. Aber das gerufene kam schon damals mehr als schlachtruf rüber, als ein einfaches "jenkins".


----------



## Mab773 (14. Januar 2009)

Redday schrieb:


> damit sich spieler noch leichter und schneller als nullen outen können. schon bevor sie die ini betreten.


o_O ist klar, jeder, der den titel einblendet, kann nix, und ist ein kacknap! jeder, der den titel hand von adal hat, ist ein pro der seine klasse spielen kann.
/ironie aus
ganz ehrlich, vorurteile sind richtig besch...eiden.
/edit: yeah, 500. post^^


----------



## Larmina (14. Januar 2009)

Mab773 schrieb:


> o_O ist klar, jeder, der den titel einblendet, kann nix, und ist ein kacknap! jeder, der den titel hand von adal hat, ist ein pro der seine klasse spielen kann.
> /ironie aus
> ganz ehrlich, vorurteile sind richtig besch...eiden.
> /edit: yeah, 500. post^^


Leute unter 1000 Posts sind doof (Nur spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Amacro (14. Januar 2009)

also meine leute wissen was passiert, wenn ich den titel einblende..

sie haben dann 2 möglichkeiten: 
- mitrennen oder 
- schnellstmöglich die ini zu verlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redday (14. Januar 2009)

Mab773 schrieb:


> o_O ist klar, jeder, der den titel einblendet, kann nix, und ist ein kacknap! jeder, der den titel hand von adal hat, ist ein pro der seine klasse spielen kann.
> /ironie aus
> ganz ehrlich, vorurteile sind richtig besch...eiden.
> /edit: yeah, 500. post^^



Die EU-Minster warnen: Jenkins kann ihre Gesundheit gefährden und zu einem schnellen, teuren Tod führen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wlfbck (14. Januar 2009)

Mab773 schrieb:


> o_O ist klar, jeder, der den titel einblendet, kann nix, und ist ein kacknap! jeder, der den titel hand von adal hat, ist ein pro der seine klasse spielen kann.
> /ironie aus
> ganz ehrlich, vorurteile sind richtig besch...eiden.
> /edit: yeah, 500. post^^



verwechsle nicht vorurteile mit begebenheiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Musel (14. Januar 2009)

Also der titel selber ist ca so viel aussagend wie "<Name> der Zerschmetternden Sonne" Nämlich so ziemlich 0
So ganz nach dem Motto, 90% Laufen mit einem Titel rum, ich habe kein also hole ich mir den Leeroy.
Für ein Zwei Wochen war er ja witzig, aber der Drops ist sowas von gelutscht.

Wenn die ID jetzt Malligos liegt habe ich nen Titel, mit dem man sich sehen lassen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was die Story darum angeht ist es echt Kult. kannte das alles zum Glück schon weit vor BC und hat nen Fun Faktor von 100%


----------



## Thaielb (14. Januar 2009)

Wusste bisher auch nichts mit dem Titel anzufangen und find ihn nachwievor recht seltsam. Jetzt ist mir auch klar, was in manchen Spielern vorgeht, wenn sie wie die Irren in eine Gruppe von Mobs reinrennen und einen whipe riskieren. 
Vielleicht fehlt mir ja die Erfahrung aus den Classic-Zeiten aber ich wüsste nichts, was an seiner Aktion so toll ist und warum man dann diesen komischen Titel tragen muss.
Bin mit meinem ganz zufrieden, der hat auch richtig Arbeit gemacht, klingt aber um einiges besser als Jenkins.


----------



## Harloww (14. Januar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> In der oberen Schwarzfelsenspitze msus man die Drachenwelpen in der Zeit wo dransteht killen.
> Hab den Titel auch!



/facepalm.


Würde diesen Schwachsinn gern mal hören, OP


----------



## Tiroon (14. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ehm wurde der nicht aus der Gilde gekickt und hat daraufhin Server und Namen gewechselt?
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich falsch liege, aber ich hab da sowas im Hinterkopf



Ähhm ich hoffe ich liege jetzt nicht Falsch.
Aber das Video ist gespielt, das war so geplant.
Ich glaube nicht, das die Gide sich für eine Besprechung sich immer schön im Kreis aufestellt etc.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. Januar 2009)

Komisch das ihr Wert in solche Titel legt, lasst die Spieler doch anstatt andauernd rumzunörgeln, könnt ihr vllt. auch mal etwas anderes tun? :-/


----------



## BalianTorres (14. Januar 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das bei uns auf dem Server mehr Leute mit dem Jenkins Titel rumlaufen als es DK`s gibt.
> Ca. 5 Leute hab ich einfach mal angesprochen und gefragt ob sie denn auch wissen was der Titel bedeutet.
> Eine Person wusste es, 1 hat mir gesagt er wuesste es nicht und 3 andere haben mir den totalen schwachsinn erzaehlt.
> 
> ...



Und deshalb muß man natürlich sofort einen weiteren sinnlosen Thread eröffnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IIX (14. Januar 2009)

Tiroon schrieb:


> Ähhm ich hoffe ich liege jetzt nicht Falsch.
> Aber das Video ist gespielt, das war so geplant.
> Ich glaube nicht, das die Gide sich für eine Besprechung sich immer schön im Kreis aufestellt etc.



doch du liegst falsch..

zum rest.. euch muss echt langweilig sein über was für sachen ihr hier immer disskutiert.. wtf.. gar nicht den nerf über solche sachen nachzudenken.

have a nice day


----------



## Crav3n (14. Januar 2009)

Tiroon schrieb:


> Ähhm ich hoffe ich liege jetzt nicht Falsch.
> Aber das Video ist gespielt, das war so geplant.
> Ich glaube nicht, das die Gide sich für eine Besprechung sich immer schön im Kreis aufestellt etc.




Hast du Classic gezoggt? Da hiess es nämlich nicht mal eben nur: Pull die gehen eh down, oder Tank `n`Spank. gerade UBRS war damals noch richtig knackig, und die stelle mit Vater Flamme ( wenn er so hiess 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) war auch sehr kniffelig damals... Da hats schonmal gedauert Taktiken zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht so wie heute. 

Und zum Topic, für viele mag das was damals um Leroy Jenkins ablief in UBRS wohl nicht sehr lustig zu sein, aber wer damals Classic gespielt hat, war dankbar wenn er jemanden in der Gruppe hatte der für Abwechslung sorgte, bei dem ewigen gelaber vor iwelchen bossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich dran denke, wie wenig heute zu irgendwelchen instanzen gesagt werden muss und wieviel früher kann ich Jenkins richtig gut verstehen das er sich seine Langeweile so vertrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bihd (14. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU das bringt licht ins dunkele^^


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (14. Januar 2009)

Bihd schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU das bringt licht ins dunkele^^



Bereits auf Seite 1 wurde mit dem Video schon 2x Licht ins Dunkle gebracht! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## etmundi (14. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Leery Jenkins war ein Paladin der damals mit seiner GRP loszog um UBRS zu bestreiten ...Wärend die Taktik erklärt wurde, stand Leeroy auf, rannte ín die Welpen und schrie im Teamspeak : Leeroyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Jenkins !
> 
> Alle sagten : Oh noez, wie kann er das nur machen .... bla bla bla



Er hat es gemacht, weil es so abgesprochen war, ganz einfach.

Haben die Macher ja später wirklich oft genug zugegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (14. Januar 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Okay, also muss das Vid bis zu den Ohren der Entwickler gekommen sei, wer hätte das damals gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es war damals halt das bekannteste Video überhaupt.
Lief z.B. im Mediamrkt in einer Endlosschleife.


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

@ Topic ersteller
Deine Topcunterschrift ist falsch.
Es gibt keinen Titel Leeroy Jenkins, sonder NUR Jenkins.

@ Topic
es wird immer wieder Leute geben, die es nicht wissen, weil sie zu Classic Zeiten nicht aktiv waren. 
Von daher, scheiß egal oder ?


----------



## mortell (14. Januar 2009)

mortell schrieb:


> @ Topic
> es wird immer wieder Leute geben, die es nicht wissen, weil sie zu Classic Zeiten nicht aktiv waren.
> Von daher, scheiß egal oder ?



dem kann ich jetzt nich zustimmen, ich habs pre bc nich weit geschafft, lvl 39... xD
trotzdem weiss ich wer er ist und was er getan hat und wenn man schon mit dem titel rumrennt sollte man wenigstens die geschichte dahinter kennen.
ich lauf ja auch nich in der gegend rum und erzähl jedem das ich christ bin obwohl ich noch nie ne kirche von innen gesehen habe...

desshalb: RESPECT 4 LEEROY

edit: wenn man was nich weiss is es ja nich schlimm, dann soll man aber wenigstens wen fragen und nicht so tun als wüsste man alles...


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (14. Januar 2009)

Kleine Frage nebenbei.. 
Ist der Allianz Hunter Futureman auch nur Fake oder ist das echt?
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das ein Lv 70er so bekloppt sein kann und das war noch die Zeit wo man nicht mal einfach so schnell in 3Tage auf 70 Levelte wie es unterdessen der fall ist..
Bei soviel Dummheit kommt dazu das die Person bestimmt mind. 3Monate brauchte bis endlich mal 70 war^^ also dementsprechend erfahrung sollte man ja dann auch haben mit dem Jäger..

Hier die TS aufnahme für solche die FUTUREMAN noch nicht kennen..
Teil1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFdA8ri85hU
Teil2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmWxNhUds10


----------



## Drukay (14. Januar 2009)

Moinsen,

also ich kannte es noch nicht xD wie geil.... ich hatte gestern erst auch so ein ähnliches Exemplar in der Gruppe und dachte das wäre einzigartig. 
Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht ob mich das bruhigen sollte, dass es noch mehr von der Sorte gibt oder eher beunruhigen xD

LG Dru


----------



## Eltin (14. Januar 2009)

Amacro schrieb:


> also meine leute wissen was passiert, wenn ich den titel einblende..
> 
> sie haben dann 2 möglichkeiten:
> - mitrennen oder
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau dafür ist er gedacht!


----------



## Prosperos (14. Januar 2009)

Futureman ist kein Fake. 

Er war wirklich ein Hunter auf meinem Realm "Alexstrasza". 
Futureman hatte ein recht starkes Alkohol Problem weswegen er auch, naja ich sag mal, verwirrt rüber kommt. 
Das traurige an der Sache ist eigentlich das nach der veröffentlichung des Teamspeakmitschnittes er in KEINER Gilde mehr aufgenommen wurde. 

Ich war mit ihm einmal zusammen in einer Hero Ini. Er hat kaum schaden gefahren aber gehörte zu den nettesten Leuten auf dem Realm der nunmal kein Skill hat aber verdient hat ab und an mal mitgenommen zu werden. Meiner Meinung nach...

Es ging sogar soweit das sobald Futureman in einer Grp war das sofort im Handelschan "Hey Leute, Futreman im TS xyz, kommt rein und lacht mit uns" gespammt wurde. Ich fand es anfänglich auch witzig, ganz klar, aber im später war es einfach to much. Wenn man bedenkt das sogar Hordler sich dann bei uns im TS-Channel eingeloggt haben und ihn dann nach jeden Kommentar von ihm zur Sau gemacht wurde. Naja Moral der Geschichte, er zockt nimmer...


----------



## Hinterhältiger (14. Januar 2009)

olol.

mehr leute mit dem titel als dk's ist alleine schon ziemlich was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (14. Januar 2009)

Leeroy ruled einfach!

Ich finde man sollte schon die Geschichte zum Titel kennen wenn man sich damit betitelt...
Ich werde mir dem Titel nicht holen..Bin unwürdig xD


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (14. Januar 2009)

verstehe den titel bzw den erfolg als kleines andenken an zeiten bei wow, wo es nicht darum ging den meisten DPS in lila-equipt zu fahren...um in eine hero mitgenommen zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und der erfolg ist ja auf freiwilliger basis genauso den titel zur schau zu tragen

ich oute mich:

bin als tank auch schon sinnlos ohne begründung und zu meiner eigenen überraschung in ne mob gruppe/boss gelaufen ohne dass die eigene gruppe bereit war

passiert halt (z.b. beim markieren) schon mal schnell dass man auf die falsche taste drückt


----------



## Harloww (14. Januar 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> HURR ICH FLAME DEN JÄGER




Ich habe lieber 20 Futuremans als einen Elitisten der mir jeden Scheiß schulmeistern erklären will. Lieber habe ich einen Noob wie ihn, der bereit ist zu lernen und seine Fehler einsieht, als eine altkluge Stimme die den ganzen Mist aufzeichnet damit sich dann ein paar Pfosten daran aufgeilen können, wie viel besser sie doch im Gegensatz zu ihm sind. Er gehört ja scheinbar auch nicht mehr zu der Zielgruppe von WoW, wenn ich das mal so nennen darf, klingt aber wie ein Mensch, mit dem man sich ganz gut Unterhalten kann. Und genau das ist es, an dem es in WoW fehlt, alles soll schnell gehen, jeder muss das beste aus sich herausholen, dass man dabei auch noch Spaß haben haben die Meisten ja eh vergessen.


----------



## Thaielb (14. Januar 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Hier die TS aufnahme für solche die FUTUREMAN noch nicht kennen..
> Teil1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFdA8ri85hU
> Teil2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmWxNhUds10




Der Mann ist ja toll. Selten so gelacht, auch wenn er nicht gerade die beste Werbung für Jäger ist.


----------



## Kahadan (14. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Damals war man auch noch nicht so erpicht darauf, den Content um jeden Preis zu erledigen, natürlich noch vor jeden anderen. Deswegen waren solche lustigen Wipes einfach nur zum Lachen, heute würde man für sowas aus jeder Gilde geschmissen...



Stimmt!
Früher hat unser Haupttank einmal zum Spass zwei Kernhunde in Mc ZUM Raid gedreht - was einen wipe bedeutete.
Heute hätte der Tank alle Reppkosten zahlen müssen und hätte einen Gildenkick bekommen.
Früher haben wir uns schepp gelacht im Ts, als die Hunde unsere Heiler gegebrannt haben.


----------



## noobhammer (14. Januar 2009)

Zyfor schrieb:


> Leeroy Jenkins
> 
> Oh my god, he just ran in
> 
> ...




lol yeah..he just run in...omg  .....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (14. Januar 2009)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> verstehe den titel bzw den erfolg als kleines andenken an zeiten bei wow, wo es nicht darum ging den meisten DPS in lila-equipt zu fahren...um in eine hero mitgenommen zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wunderschöne antwort...das waren noch zeiten....ich vermiss es richtig


----------



## noobhammer (14. Januar 2009)

Syrics schrieb:


> Leeroy ruled einfach!
> 
> Ich finde man sollte schon die Geschichte zum Titel kennen wenn man sich damit betitelt...
> Ich werde mir dem Titel nicht holen..Bin unwürdig xD




HEHE


----------



## Tascara (14. Januar 2009)

jaja die classiczeiten gänsehaut feeling ohne ende......
jo ka welche seite der post war, aber damals waren epics sowas wie ein goldbarren nicht jeder hatte es bzw fast keiner
man sah einen t0 krieger oder magier und dachte OMG der hat was drauf oder einen t1 hexenmeister da dachte mann ufff wie geil und so schön glitzernd Oo ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine classic zu bc bzw wotlk ist nicht mehr zu vergleichen die arbeit die in epics steckte war um ein mehrfaches größer jeder wipe oder boss und raid down kill war was besonderes, heutzutage geht das so... pulll... raid nach links laufen... nach rechts... looten weiter.. niemand "freut" sich es geht einfach nur darum schnell durchzulatschen und items zu stapeln, früher war boss down da gabs eine 40 mann jubel aktion das waren noch zeiten *schwelg*

der titel... es ist normal viele wollens haben wissen nicht wie oder warum spamen in foren rum anstatt sich selber dahinter zu setzen leeroy jenkins ist ein symbol für ubrs runs, man ging in den raum wo die eier sind und alle im ts sagten direkt WEHE einer pullt die welpen und schreit leeroy jenkins dann gab es sofort ein gelächter von 10-15 minuten und glaubt mir es gab genug leute die wollten es aus spaß machen =)

http://www.gidf.de/ so für die spammer unteruns ^^

futureman ja finde das auch arm wenn die leute ihn fertigmachen nicht jeder mensch ist perfekt oder kann alles super es gibt immer welche die besser/schlechter sind als man selber freundlichkeit und spaß fehlt in wow es wurde immer mehr vernachlässigt jeder patch nahm den spaß...... 


btw: rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten =)

ansonsten mfg und so


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (14. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich habe lieber 20 Futuremans als einen Elitisten der mir jeden Scheiß schulmeistern erklären will. Lieber habe ich einen Noob wie ihn, der bereit ist zu lernen und seine Fehler einsieht, als eine altkluge Stimme die den ganzen Mist aufzeichnet damit sich dann ein paar Pfosten daran aufgeilen können, wie viel besser sie doch im Gegensatz zu ihm sind. Er gehört ja scheinbar auch nicht mehr zu der Zielgruppe von WoW, wenn ich das mal so nennen darf, klingt aber wie ein Mensch, mit dem man sich ganz gut Unterhalten kann. Und genau das ist es, an dem es in WoW fehlt, alles soll schnell gehen, jeder muss das beste aus sich herausholen, dass man dabei auch noch Spaß haben haben die Meisten ja eh vergessen.



Was soll der Zitat? Weisst ja nichtmal was für eine art Mensch ich bin und schreibst son bullschisserlech?
Ich bin ein sehr hilfsbereiter Mensch und helfe den Leuten in WoW genauso wie mir damals geholfen wurde als ich mit WoW anfing und NULL plan hatte.
Hier kommt aber der Fall das er schon 70 ist und im Schattenlabyrinth geht und sich so verhaltet wie ich damals als ich neu war mit dem Hunter als ich noch im Kloster ging und im Nahkampf ging um Munition zu sparen.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit sollte man doch paar sachen kennen in WoW und wenn man fehler macht kriegt man ja tipps von netten Mitspielern die verständnis haben das man ein Neuling ist und einem helfen.
Schon im Lowlvl berreich wurde ich geflamed, aus Gruppe gekickt oder bekam tipps von anderen Spieler wenn ich was falsch machte, aus einem guten grund wars ja immer und aus fehler lernt man ja. Das ich dann mit 70 immernoch die selben fehler machen würde wie mit 30 währe ja auch irgendwie doof.
Aber Prosperos sagte ja das Futureman ein Alkohol problem hatte.


----------



## Harloww (14. Januar 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Schon im Lowlvl berreich wurde ich geflamed, aus Gruppe gekickt oder bekam tipps von anderen Spieler wenn ich was falsch machte, aus einem guten grund wars ja immer und aus fehler lernt man ja.


Und das siehst du bei ihm nicht ein? Das einzige was Futureman beweist ist, dass man auch ohne Skill in WoW vorrankommen kann. Ob das nun gut ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Dennoch finde ich es wirklich unterste Schublade, sich über ihn so zu belustigen.


----------



## Allvis (14. Januar 2009)

...Jenkins hört sih irgedwie dumm an finde ich ^^ Ist aber geschmackssache


----------



## Fantal (14. Januar 2009)

Mab773 schrieb:


> Nein - er heisst immernoch Leeroy, und ist auch auf dem Server, wo er immer drauf war; US-Realm Laughing Skull.
> Armory Link



Er hat sich selber nicht mal den Titel geholt oO


----------



## Tascara (14. Januar 2009)

@ fantal

dacht ich mir auch ^^ aber er hat es nicht nötig ! er ist the one and only


----------



## Naarg (14. Januar 2009)

Mab773 schrieb:


> Nein - er heisst immernoch Leeroy, und ist auch auf dem Server, wo er immer drauf war; US-Realm Laughing Skull.
> Armory Link


Und ist immernoch bei der gleichen Gilde, PALS FOR LIFE


----------



## ScreamSchrei (14. Januar 2009)

Er zockt ja ned mal mehr anscheinend.. Stufe 70.


----------



## Naarg (14. Januar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Er zockt ja ned mal mehr anscheinend.. Stufe 70.


:O Stimmt


----------



## ScreamSchrei (14. Januar 2009)

Ich denke mal er hat wegen dem Achievment aufgehört. Das war ihm so peinlich das ganze, das er WoW an den Nagel gehongen hat. Werden ihn ja schliesslich auch verdammt viele dann drauf angesprochen haben.


----------



## Harloww (14. Januar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ich denke mal er hat wegen dem Achievment aufgehört. Das war ihm so peinlich das ganze, das er WoW an den Nagel gehongen hat. Werden ihn ja schliesslich auch verdammt viele dann drauf angesprochen haben.


Ich sag mal so, selbst Schuld.


----------



## Naarg (14. Januar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ich denke mal er hat wegen dem Achievment aufgehört. Das war ihm so peinlich das ganze, das er WoW an den Nagel gehongen hat. Werden ihn ja schliesslich auch verdammt viele dann drauf angesprochen haben.


Glaube kaum, er war ja 2008 noch auf der Blizzcon, und hat sein LEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOY! geschrieen (fand ich hammermäßig Unnötig btw), und die werden ihn bestimmt vorher gefragt haben


----------



## ScreamSchrei (14. Januar 2009)

Hm.. achso. Naja das wusste ich nicht... dann kA. Vielleicht spielt er nun ne andere Klasse ^^


----------



## Fantal (14. Januar 2009)

Aktualisiert am: 29. November 2008 laut. Laut Amory


----------



## PTY (14. Januar 2009)

Einige haben die Geschichte des Leeroy Jenkins ja schon angerissen, aber wie ich finde, nicht deutlich genug. Viele aktuelle WoW-Spieler kennen WoW-Classic gar nicht und haben mit BC (oder sogar WOTLK) erst angefangen. Der Clou an Leeroy ist nämlich nicht einfach, daß er da in URBS rein gelaufen ist und die Welpeneier alle geöffnet hat, sondern das es damals auf Level 60 niemals zu schaffen war, ALLE Welpen ohne Wipe unzunuken. Ein paar haben oft schon für 'n Wipe gereicht (war halt abhängig vom Raid-Skill). Und da waren Repp-Kosten noch richtig böse, weil man für 100G richtig lang farmen gehen musste. Nix mit 'n paar Dailys und gut is. Das können sich einige warscheinlich gar nicht vorstellen.

Und daher kommt es auch, das der Junge so bekannt geworden ist. Vor allem durch seinen Ausruf im TS, als er die Eier geöffnet hat. 

Heute interessiert es kaum noch einen, wenn einer einen scherzhaften Kamikaze-Wipe verursacht.


----------



## Naarg (14. Januar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Hm.. achso. Naja das wusste ich nicht... dann kA. Vielleicht spielt er nun ne andere Klasse ^^


Bestimmt hat er nen DK angefangen!


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (14. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Und das siehst du bei ihm nicht ein? Das einzige was Futureman beweist ist, dass man auch ohne Skill in WoW vorrankommen kann. Ob das nun gut ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Dennoch finde ich es wirklich unterste Schublade, sich über ihn so zu belustigen.


Aber mit der Zeit lernt man doch verdammt. Mit Lv70 sollte man ja genug im Spiel erlebt haben und kennen. Kann ja wirklich nicht sein das du mit Lv70 gerade mal soviel ahnung hast wie als ich neu war mit Lv30.
Man reist durch die Welt, man erledigt unzählige Quests, tötet tausende von Mobs, man besucht Instanzen, lernt ein haufen neue Leute kennen die einem helfen und und und.
Leute wie Futureman werden aus den Gruppen gekickt, stell dir vor du hättest ihn in der Gruppe gehabt siehst er macht weniger Schaden als der Tankwarri und geht eine Eisfalle legen beim Endboss, dann fragst dich auch was das soll? Ob es vielleicht einer ist der mit absicht versucht die Leute zu ärgern.

Lustig ist es auf jedenfall sich die Aufzeichnung anzuhören.
Hast du noch nie gelacht bei Versteckte Kamera wenn ahnungslose Leute verarscht wurden, oder wenn einem Promi etwas extrem peinliches passiert?
In manchen Länder wirst sogar beim Kakken gefilmt oder in der Sauna wo jeder dein Popo sehen kann, haben dann die Leute mitleid? Nein, die ganze Welt lacht!
So leid es auch einem dann tut mit Futureman aber durch sein seltsames verhalten ist es normal das die mehrheit lacht.
Bei Leeroy genauso, ob Fake oder wahrheit, jeder lacht wegen seiner Aktion..

Leeroy ist eine WoW legende. Aufzuhören wegen dem Titel währe schwachsinn. Der zoggt WoW bestimmt auf kosten von Blizz und wird mit Soft und Hardware gesponsored.


----------



## Spardas (14. Januar 2009)

Leeroy Jenkins Video =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galjun (14. Januar 2009)

Futureman is Legend!


----------



## Turican (14. Januar 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU
> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNS
> 
> ...




vielleicht ein Klassiker im Kindergarten


----------



## Dwarf (14. Januar 2009)

close evtl ?;>

is ja geklärt

ps. http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9vF7aVMhUEw&...feature=related


----------



## casch79 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich finde das Video immer wieder gut. Hab es mit schon öfters angesehen. Meistens immer wenn die Diskussionen wieder hochkommen, wie sinnlos das doch ist. Aber mal ehrlich, wer von uns hat nicht schon lustige Sachen während eines Raids erlebt?? Und ich glaube, obwohl es auch viele lusitg finden, die nicht dabei waren - in der Situation war es bestimmt super ;-)


----------



## Borberat (14. Januar 2009)

Also an den TE... 
Was bist du für einer ;?)
Klare geile Aktion aber dergleichen gab es hunderte, und als Pala mit Bubble den Raum zu pullen ist weit mehr als Kinderleicht...
Wieso jetzt jeder unbedingt wissen muss wegen welchem Freak das so heißt ist doch total banane...


----------



## Xeyji (14. Januar 2009)

Nochmal zum Thema gespielt ja/nein:
Ist das nicht komisch, das 1. Gerade da Fraps oder Gamecam angeschaltet ist? 
Wieso ist alles zu hören (auch TS und der Rest)
Außerdem find ichs Recht eigenartig das Leeroy afk ist und der Typ weitererklärt und es ihm im Prinzip egal ist.
Ich will nu nicht behaupten das das gespielt ist, aber das gerade so eine Situation dermaßen aufgezeichnet wird find ich recht...komisch?

btt, der Titel sagt garnichts aus, wenn das wer witzig findet, gut.

Mfg Xey


----------



## Naarg (14. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, Leeroy ist afk, bekommt die erklärung net mit, hockt sich an den Rechner und rennt los. Man hört auch das Geräusch wie er sich das HS aufsetzt, 3 Sekunden bevor er brüllend losrennt...


----------

